# Hi I'm an aspiring puzzle maker



## ScottTheCuber (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi im Scott, and im interested in creating and modifying cubes to become cooler and better 

Know would you guys buy cubes like these

2x3x3 10$+shipping
Corner Bandaged 5x5 12$+shipping
2x4x4 15$
3x5x5 20$
4x6x6 30$
5x7x7 45$
ETC.

Please tell me what you think these cubes will be fairly cheap!:tu


----------



## rj (Nov 28, 2013)

ScottTheCuber said:


> Hi im Scott, and im interested in creating and modifying cubes to become cooler and better much love 2x4x4s.
> 
> Know would you guys buy cubes like these
> 
> ...



5x7x7. If it's under $50. 2x4x4. Oh yeah.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 28, 2013)

You may have better luck posting a thread like this on the twisty puzzles forum.



rj said:


> 5x7x7. If it's under $50.



For that price you will receive a 7x7x7 with 2 pairs of layers glued together.


----------



## Drake (Nov 28, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> You may have better luck posting a thread like this on the twisty puzzles forum.
> 
> 
> 
> For that price you will receive a 7x7x7 with 2 pairs of layers glued together.



Hahahaha, yup. Scotthecuber, can I suggest you something? Try making an account on twistypuzzles.com , there you will be able to discuss with other people who like different type of puzzles. Speedsolving.com is full of speedcubers, as you can see. And maybe posting picture of your mods would help.


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Nov 29, 2013)

Prices are in.

I might be interested at some point. I'd like to see some videos on these to see how well they function, especially the 3x5x5 and 5x7x7.

After chrstmas and or December 7th I will post videos,on the 3x5x5 and 2x4x4 thus all the bigger cubes are wip.

Ah aha see the coincidence in our names


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 22, 2014)

I'd buy


----------

